# '67 Chevrolet Corvette



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Revell really produced a terrific Corvette kit with this 
1/25 scale 427 Coupe. I waited a long time for a decent model of this car.
and when it was finally in my hands, I felt Revell did an awesome job.
Finished in Tamiya Bright White, here is my version of a 
'67 Corvette 427 Coupe:


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Nice job... Clean looking car !!!*


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

good job, nice vette!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks great


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been looking for that model also.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Beyond nice! Superb job on a great lookin' kit, but hows the interior? I see a nice looking woodrim steering wheel, whats the dash detail and door trim/seat/console like?


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

smoke14 said:


> Beyond nice! Superb job on a great lookin' kit, but hows the interior? I see a nice looking woodrim steering wheel, whats the dash detail and door trim/seat/console like?


*Thank You.*
and to answer your questions, well, its tough to see inside a 1/25 scale Corvette side window. so let's ask Mr. Peabody if we can borrow the way back machine and see a few build shots.










as you can see. it is a black interior, and used a flat tan to simulate a wood grain steering wheel.










Now, its tough to see, but the dashboard was modified.
I drilled out the Speedometer, and Tachometer holes,
along with the gauges. I used a piece of clear plastic from a 
Johnny Lightning 1/64 scale blister pack for the lenses, then installed the 
Gauge decals provided in the kit, installed them face-out on the plastic,
the dull coated them in place before installing the dashboard.
With a penlight, its a little easier to peer into the windows and see the gauges. and at some Model Contest's, I have seen Judges do just that.

Thanks for asking. Hope I answered your questions.

Chuck.......................CJTORINO.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Outstanding!*

Chuck, Thank You, and Mr. Peabody too , that interior is just as nice if not better than the exterior! The pics don't lie, that shifter really caught my eye. It looks so real, I'm bowled over, sorry to gush, great stuff :thumbsup:

Thanks for putting a big smile on my face,
Craig


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice,lookin for that car at my local Hobby Lobby.


----------

